

Ask: What free fonts can I use in my app for in app purchase? - DYZT

I&#x27;m an ios developer and created an app which allows the user to add different texts and reposition them.<p>I would like to provide my users with a premium feature which is a font pack. I&#x27;m looking for a few free fonts that I could embed in my app and require payment for them.<p>What kind of license am I looking for? Do you know of any such fonts?<p>Thank you
======
michaelpinto
I'd be very careful — plenty of "free" fonts come with a license that doesn't
permit you to resell the font. And what's scary is that sometimes the font is
distributed without the license so you could get sued if you "just assume".

My advice is to find a few type designers and ask them if they would would
license their typeface to be on the safe side. Either you want to offer a flat
fee, or a fee plus a cut of each sale.

~~~
DYZT
do you think fonts of these kinds are permitted ? SIL Open Font License (OFL)
-
[http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&id=...](http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&id=OFL)

~~~
michaelpinto
[http://typophile.com/node/86358](http://typophile.com/node/86358)

------
fbpcm
I answered a similar question on Quora and we came to the same conclusions as
@michaelpinto

[http://www.quora.com/Licensing/Can-I-use-a-font-that-
states-...](http://www.quora.com/Licensing/Can-I-use-a-font-that-states-do-
not-sell-directly-as-an-in-app-purchase-for-an-app)

